# Pigeon friends



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

Hello I am looking for people who raise pigeons in my area not clubs just people who like to raise birds and care for them. I live in Haverhill Ma. and i am just looking for some people in the area to compare and talk to about pigeons Thank you


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am bumping this up as it seems to have been missed...might be better in the pet birds forum?

Feefo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will move this to a different forum.


----------

